# Hi there I'm danny



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi I am Danny I have alot of critters in my life and bug's/insects have been a part of my life always, and I have parrots, cresties, &amp; leopard geckos, beardies, &amp; roaches, a dog, tarantulas.

No mantises right now still looking for some, also looking for large land snails the type that they use for making caviar, does any one know what kind of snail that is that I am looking form it was on Bizarre foods/Andrew Zimmern - Paris France anything anyone?.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Danny, and welcome to the forum.  I have no idea about snails, so can't help you there! Good luck with mantids if you get some.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 20, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> Hi I am Danny I have alot of critters in my life and bug's/insects have been a part of my life always, and I have parrots, cresties, &amp; leopard geckos, beardies, &amp; roaches, a dog, tarantulas.No mantises right now still looking for some, also looking for large land snails the type that they use for making caviar, does any one know what kind of snail that is that I am looking form it was on Bizarre foods/Andrew Zimmern - Paris France anything anyone?.


Welcome from Yuma, Danny. I think that what you're talking about is "escargot," the European land snail, Helix aspersa. Caviar is the roe of the sturgeon or similar fish.

And if you sometimes keep frogs, "cuisses de grenouille" are another French treat. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome danny,

The coolest snails in florida are the tree snails but it is illegal to harass them so i cant help you there.

Someone else might have some you should look around here Other For sale.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 20, 2009)

:lol: Welcome to the forum from snail less OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome from Yuma, Danny. I think that what you're talking about is "escargot," the European land snail, Helix aspersa. Caviar is the roe of the sturgeon or similar fish.And if you sometimes keep frogs, "cuisses de grenouille" are another French treat. :lol:


  Yes caviar comes from sturgeon, white fish and on like that, but the french are now growing snails for caviar I think thats just to kool. :lol:


----------



## ismart (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 20, 2009)

welcome from canada


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 20, 2009)

hi


----------



## Murp (Apr 22, 2009)

hia

are you planning on eating the snail eggs or hatching them :huh:


----------



## Griever (Apr 22, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

IAmWhoIAm said:


> hiaare you planning on eating the snail eggs or hatching them :huh:


Well I was'nt going to eat them, but there egg's are a new kind of caviar that the french are making is cool they are as big as my fist, and they arnt the africa's giant snail. &lt;_&lt; 

note the snails might be Helix Aspersa Maxima it's a large rarer garden snail maybe


----------

